# Anyone ever smell 2-4-d in their hay?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

True or false:
If you apply 2-4-d ester to hay, then cut it 2 weeks later, it can give off a 2-4-d odor.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

It is possible ester has a 30day harvest restriction on haying


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Yes and my 24d label says 37 days to harvest so I would believe that.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I suppose it would be possible JD....especially at higher dosages. But it will diminish soon.....2-4d is very short lived for a herb.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

When I read label it says only 7 days restriction until grazing on pastures or rangeland or 10 days until hay can be cut.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Would the use of surfactant, or the amount of surfactant have something to do with how long the odor remained?

I have never pulled cattle from a pasture after spraying 2-4-D. I do not always use surfactants on pastures though.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Was it Amine or Ester JD?

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ester


----------

